# Eureka Grinder - Lavazza branded



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

wolf in sheep's clothing

this will likely stay low as branded Lavazza (Italian for toilet) but its actually a Eureka Fashion - burrs are 75mm I believe

good grinder for low price - buy it and remove the lavazza stickers !

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lavazza-Coffee-Grinder-/152306940705?hash=item2376337b21:g:4QwAAOSwcLxYHd0A


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Pretty sure it's a 65mm grinder


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

that's what I thought - just going off the current specs on the eureka site - the only one that looks like it is the fashion and that's speced at 75mm - this is obviously an older machine so your probably correct


----------



## Dorian (Sep 5, 2016)

I got this, I thought it was more an Conti Valerio MDMCA/MDX nuova simonelli. Actually it looks bigger so dunno, I will get it shipped soon so I ll let you know as soon as I receive it.

To be honest I was already following the auction, I did not reply for not putting this on the spot


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

well done - glad someone here got it









bet you start peeling the lavazza stickers off itas soon as it arrives - keep us posted on burr size if its an mdx then 65 if a fashion 75 !


----------



## Dorian (Sep 5, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> well done - glad someone here got it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I think is a Fashion, since I got a quoted weight of 19 kg... an mdx should only weigh 10/11

Yeah i ll peel the sticker indeed


----------



## Dorian (Sep 5, 2016)

Hey guys,

so, I finally received the grinder... unfortunately hopper got broken during the transport but I wasn t going to use it anyway. It is very dirty but the motor seems to work fine and the shaft doesn't wobble as far as I can see. I ve strating to strip it and clean it..Burrs seem to be in good condition but I m not an expert, what do you think?

Also, can I soak them in cafiza and hot water?

For cleaning the inside chamber I was thinking of cotton buds with water and cafiza, very lightly, since I don t want to take out the motor from the shell.

Any suggestion is very welcome









Thanks!


----------



## Dorian (Sep 5, 2016)

more pics


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

yay i was right


----------



## Dorian (Sep 5, 2016)

yea it s an mdx.. but good value for the money... and it ll be better than the graef i have at the moment


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

indeed, they are decent grinders


----------



## Dorian (Sep 5, 2016)

Any suggestion about the cleaning @coffeechap?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Looks like the burrs need replacing - the edges look bright (worn)

for cleaning cafiza is great at removing dirt and coffee oil and gum - I used to mix it up and pop it in for 30 mins or so - or you can use a small paint brush dipped in it and work it into all the corners.

are you going to respray or keep as is?


----------



## Dorian (Sep 5, 2016)

@jimbojohn55

, Thanks for your help.

It is coming out nicely, cafiza/cotton buds is working for grinding chamber.. I wouldn't want to use the doser, so I am thinking to add a funnell directly under the transparent plastic part...gotta find a suitable one, 4.5 inches diameter. No I won t respry it, in any case these things were designed to look nice fro the back, so I don't think it will improve









Where can I buy good burrs at a reasonable price?

Also on top there s the automatic grinding switch, do you know how to get rid of it? shall I connect the 2 cables or something else? Not very good in electronics....









Many thanks!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

If you trace the wires back to the base you should be able to jump th two terminals with a piece of wire,

Re burrs , try esspresso solutions their usually cheapest and provide good service, but try and buy genuine ones


----------



## Dorian (Sep 5, 2016)

@jimbojohn55

,

Thanks for the info. I placed the switch in the case and removed the black insert from the top, so I m able to access the chute with a brush in order to get all the ground. At the moment it seems that the burrs are working fine, the dialer is working great I love it







Shots are coming out smoother so I am totally satisfied... Maybe I ll change the burrs next year.

Now I only want to remove the doser but gotta find a suitable funnel.

Have a nice day you all.

P.S.

Cleaning all this stuff, doser included, has been exhausting :'(


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

fudge funnels or dosing funnels is what your after http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Confectionary-Funnel-Dosing-Pitcher-Dispenser-for-Pancake-Cupcake-Waffles-Gummy-/151718989148?var=&hash=item2353280d5c:m:mLkRjySlRNI83sUBUpMQFfA

having said this I know of few members who having tried on demand grinders have said that they preferred a doser - but its good to try out both and then make your mind up. Also what size is the neck of the entry to the grind chamber - if the 58mm tamper fits in it you could put a lens hood on it or buy a glass tube.


----------



## Dorian (Sep 5, 2016)

I was thinking more at something like this, from thread http://www.home-barista.com/advice/nuova-simonelli-mdx-mazzer-super-jolly-alternative-t14357.html

Less destructive and quite easier









but the thread is quite old, dunno if I d be able to contact the guy and ask which funnel he used.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Should be possible to get something 3d printed to fit.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I would be tempted to find a funnel that has a more acute angle than the one in the picture - I expect there would be some retention of grinds sitting on the slope - maybe look for alluminum funnel set or ss funnel set on ebay


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Remember that static is often a problem with these grinders, and a doser can help break up the coffee and result in a better pour.

If it has no static a 'freefall' funnel should be ok.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

With the 3d printing, youll need to change the finish as the material is nightmarish for sticking.

Maybe powder coat? Chrome dip? If possible.


----------

